# Progesterone panic



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hey ladies

Wonder if anyone can help

Im on my fifth fresh cycle of icsi and this time round have been given the gestone injections as well as the cyclogest twice a day.  Haven't had my progesterone tested- they have just put me on this anyway.

I read today that too much progesterone can be just as harmful for implantation as too little progesterone and now a bit worried I'm overdosing! Should I push for a blood test to check? Or cut down on cyclogest? Or stick with it all?  

Will speak to the clinic Tomor but any advise meanwhile would be great

Thanks

Louise.


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Can't help with experience I'm afraid but wanted to reassure you that if your clinic have prescribed both medications for you it's probably for good reason and there is no need to think otherwise.
Hope you get proper reassurance from your clinic tomorrow


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Taking both is very common.  I was told you can't take too much progesterone!
Good Luck 
TC x


----------



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks ladies ! X


----------



## barbster (Jan 26, 2012)

I always took both, my clinic always liked levels to be high. Carry on for now. Good luck Louise x


----------



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks barbs, hope justine is doing well xx


----------

